# Problème résolution indisponible second moniteur



## Mysterium (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour bonjour

C'est mon premier message sur le forum même si cela fais quelques temps que je le connais :')
Je vais tâcher de faire simple donc hum:

J'ai un MacBook Pro 13" i7 juste avant les tout nouveaux Retina donc Octobre 2011 si je me souviens bien. Je m'étais dit que je voulais un second écran récemment mais il coûte tout de même 999 mais je me suis souvenu que j'avais toujours l'écran de mon Windows. J'ai acheté un adaptateur VGA-Thunderbolt pour les relier.

Mais le problème est le suivant, j'ai joué un peu avec les résolutions et celle qui convient le mieux est 1280 x 768 avec 60Hz. Le soucis c'est que oui bon c'est pas trop mal mais mon écran indique que il peut supporter jusqu'à 1440 x 900 en 60Hz. Donc j'aimerais profiter de cette résolution mais elle n'existe pas dans les Préferences Moniteurs. Les autres résolutions ne conviennent pas car elles étirent l'écran ou sont trop grandes pour les capacités 1440x900, 60Hz.

Donc comment faire pour inclure l'option maximal de résolution sur mon deuxième écran.
Merci d'avançe pour vos réponse

Myst'


----------



## Larme (19 Juin 2012)

VGA.
C'est ce qui doit limiter...


Ensuite, tu es bien en mode étendu, on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Mysterium (20 Juin 2012)

Plop'!

VGA qui limite? Pourquoi créer un écran avec cette résolution disponible alors qu'ils ont fais une prise VGA? C'est pas logique quoi... Mais je comprends ta réponse et je commence a comprendre ce que tu veux dire. En gros l'entrée VGA limiterais les options dans les préférences Moniteurs, je n'avais pas remarqué tout de suite mais par exemple pour celle du MacBook Pro il n'y a pas tout ça de résolution disponible, en gros cela veut dire que chaque écrans à ses résolutions disponibles propres.

Concernant le mode étendu... je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles. Sur certaines résolutions y'a écris "(étendu) mais ce n'est ni écris sur celle actuelle de MacBook Pro ni celle du second écran.


Alors pour récapituler j'ai compris "le truc" mais cela me semble illogique de créer un écran 1440x900 si il ne peut pas le faire... En gros... il peut... mais il peut pas. :mouais:


----------

